# Dry Ferts Suppliers



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Who sells dry ferts other than AquariumFertilizer, Rex Grigg (out of commission) and GLA?


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

http://www.laaquaria.com/supplements.html


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Newt,

What are your looking for?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks for the link Jeff5614.

Roy - PM sent to answer your question


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

jeff5614 said:


> http://www.laaquaria.com/supplements.html


I never get an answer from these people when emailing questions.
Do you know anything about them?

I would like to know what the GH Up is comprised of.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

Newt said:


> I never get an answer from these people when emailing questions.
> Do you know anything about them?
> 
> I would like to know what the GH Up is comprised of.


Not a thing. I saw a link for them in a post on TPT is how I learned of them. I usually buy from Aquariumfertilizer.com or GLA.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Well, I finally heard from them. Giving them a try.

Here's another> http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

UPDATE: Seems as if La Aquaria is trying to sell off ther remaining ferts as they do not have everything they advertize and will not be restocking.

I am in contact with Bobs Tropical Plants. Quick responses and great prices. Now top see if their salts are good quality. >>>STAY TUNED<<<


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 23, 2010)

I also get mine from http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

They are very responsive to emails and have great prices.
I'm going to give them a try.


----------



## countcoco (Dec 28, 2010)

There's a good seller on ebay w/ small quantities (1-3 lbs). Just search for potassium nitrate, etc. They're very responsive.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

So far I can say that Bob's Tropical Plants has GREAT prices and VERY responsive to emails. Waiting on the shipping.


----------



## nikky119 (Jun 22, 2011)

What shipping method do they use? I just ordered from Aquarium fertilizer and they use the post office. I had a terrible experience with the po as my shipment took twice as long as it should have. I contacted Aquarium fertilizer as they basically didn't want to hear it told me to complain to the po which I did but I'm sure will get me nowhere. You would think a company would want to know if there's problems with the shipper they choose but I guess not.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi nikky119,

I have used aquariumfertilizer.com twice with excellent results. The product was good, they shipped 24-48 hours after receipt of the order, and the product came well packaged.

I agree that sometimes the USPS does not always move product as quickly as I would like, especially when shipping across the country. However unless the need is critical I don't usually to spend the extra $$$ for UPS or FedEx. I may not appreciate the sometimes spotty performance of USPS but I do appreciate the lower shipping cost. FYI, I typically do not buy or sell plants from Thanksgiving through the 1st of the year because shipments can be very slow due to the Holidays and plants freeze.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

They offer USPS Priority Mail unless you specify differently in the comments section. Supposedly they refund the cost difference. Since I was not in a big hurry I requested the least expensive shipping rate - this would be the postal service that AF uses. They are a lot cheaper for products than AF, too.


----------



## pbh (Dec 9, 2010)

I have used aquariumfertilizer.com several times without a problem. Buy 5 of a product and get the 6th free.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Newt,

When the product arrives I would be interested in your review. I am especially in your thoughts about the KNO3 since you had problems from another vendor in the past.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Not just the KNO3 but the GH Booster was really low quality. The KNO3 is now being used as stump rotter and the GH Booster got put in the soil I summer my Amarylis bulbs in and on the lawn.

I will let you know[smilie=n:


----------



## nikky119 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah maybe next time won't be so bad if there is a delay but this is the first time trying the dry fertilizer and I ran out of the liquid before I got the shipment and didn't want to spend the $ on another bottle. Then the company's attitude about it didn't help. I ordered it last week so definitely not a holiday so I'm not sure what the problem was still haven't heard back from the po surprise surprise. 

Nicole


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

With the high prices AF charges they should NOT have an attitude as well.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I got my order today of KNO3, K2SO4, CaSO4 and Plantex CSM+B. The quality of these ferts are A+.
Absolutley no odor to the KNO3 and its dry and white. Both the K and Ca are very white, finely milled and not gritty to the touch. They all dissolve quickly. I have never bought CSM+B before so not sure what its supposed to look like. It is very fine powder.

If anyone is looking for a vendor with great prices, high quality and is very responsive to emails then www.bobstropicalplants.com is it.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback Newt!


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

It's good to see vendor reviews on the forum. They're a real help when looking to order supplies from vendor that you've not used before.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm glad this website allows them. The 'other' site doesnt. Its very helpful in deciding who to use. Sort of like the iTrader Ratings.


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

I also appreciate that this forum allows such threads - I've been watching this one with interest.  Thanks for the reports, Newt!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

That's a great review, Newt. I know that he posts as Mgamer20o0 at AquariaCentral.com.

Did you consider getting their Iron Chelate 11% DTPA?

Are you using a GH Booster? I see that you got CaSO4. I know that Bob's doesn't have a GH Booster listed.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I will be mixing my own GH Booster.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Sounds good. This way you will know what's in it and how much of each component. This is one thing that I don't like about buying many of the GH Boosters around. Seachem's Equilibrium is consistent. But it turns into a rock inside the jar.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks Newt, your thread was helpful. I'm ordering from them right now.


----------

